# Compresor Limitador Micrófono



## tupolev (May 6, 2008)

Hola a todos, aqui teneis un Compresor Limitador Microfonico, para tener una salida de señal constante, sin tener que estar pendiente de la distancia con el microfono (dentro de unos limites, claro está).
Mirar el Data Sheets de SSM2166 de Analog Devices, hay está toda la documentación.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2008)

Se podria agregar a la consola mescladora de triple control de tono que todavia nadie se atrevio a armar

http://www.analog.com/UploadedFiles/Data_Sheets/SSM2166.pdf

Buen aporte


----------



## Lord Chango (May 12, 2009)

Hola a todos! Aca les dejo un compresor para microfono que arme hace poco. Se los dejo con PCB incluido. Es sencillo y barato, nada de otro mundo.
A la entrada lleva un preset de 47k, que al momento de hace el PCB no puse porque creia que era un pote de volumen, pero sirve para calibrarlo. Asi como esta funciona igual. Recuerden usar cables mallados, y colocarlo en una cajita metalica. El tamaño del PCB es de 5cm de alto por 4cm de ancho.

En lugar del LM1458, utilice el LM358. 

Saludos!


----------



## chacarock (May 13, 2009)

hola lord chango, una consulta, este es para mic de voces nomas no? no se lo puede adaptar para instrumentos como bajo o guitarra?, saludos


----------



## Lord Chango (May 13, 2009)

Hola chacarock, sinceramente no se si servira, pero me imagino que se podria adaptar, aunque habiendo tanta cantidad de compresores para guitarra dando vueltas, no veo la utilidad de adaptar este. Personalmente, tengo por ahi un compresor para guitarra armado que funciona muy bien, lo saque de alguna revista Elektor, tendria que buscarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Mandrake (May 14, 2009)

En una edicion de la revista Saber Electronica, se publico este compresor y en ella especifican que la sensibilidad de entrada puede estar entre los 2 mV y 100 mV; el voltaje e impedancia de salida es de 300 mV y 600 ohm, respectivamente.

*Si piensas usarlo con microfonos dinamicos, el circuito no tiene problema, porque asi fue diseñado; para los microfonos de electret, necesitara de un control de volumen para ajustar el nivel a la entrada.*

Para estrechar la banda de frecuencias, y asi utilizarlo como para un bajo; se puede cambiar los valores de los condensadores C2 y C5, por otros de mayor valor.


----------



## andres72 (May 15, 2009)

disculpa se puede usar todo tipo de micro.. electrec y dinamico..
y puedo conectarlo directo a un parlante... 4 ohmios


----------



## Mandrake (May 16, 2009)

andres72 dijo:
			
		

> disculpa se puede usar todo tipo de micro.. electrec y dinamico..



Cualquier microfono que entregue una señal comprendida entre 2 mV y 100 mV.



			
				andres72 dijo:
			
		

> . . . y puedo conectarlo directo a un parlante... 4 ohmios



No, pero entre las aplicaciones que se le puede dar a este circuito, estan: etapa previa para un amplificador de potencia; para transmisiones de RF; en los aparaticos que amplifican los sonidos que son imperceptibles al oido y otros mas.


----------



## antuanvidal (Jun 13, 2009)

wow, este compresor tiene todo lo que uno busca, Gain, Compress, Gate, Rotate...... pero la pregunta es, es facil encontrar este integrado en el comercio?  (SSM2166)

al parecer el integrado es dificil de encontrar al menos aca en Chile, encontre en la web este compressor,

Rolls Corporation - Real Sound


haber que opinan


----------



## tupolev (Jun 15, 2009)

En ebay = http://cgi.ebay.com/Analog-Devices-...0?hash=item2ea04fcd13&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## andree_127 (Ago 7, 2009)

hola alguien tiene el pcb del compresor de antuanvidal?
y otra pregunta la forma de conectar es unicamente con el micro osea micro>>compresor>>mezcladora  O tambien se puede poner mezcladora>>compresor>>amplificador 

saludos


----------



## A.V. (Ago 28, 2009)

En argentina, comercial ic lo tiene pero a 28U$s, algo asi como $100. Carísimo!!!


----------



## Necrogrinders (Nov 30, 2009)

Alguien me puede dar unas nociones del principio de funcionamiento, al menos básico, de este circuito?, es decir, por qué comprime?

Gracias.


----------



## Selkir (Dic 20, 2009)

Hola a todos!!

Justamente estaba buscando algún compresor de audio.

El uso que yo le voy a dar es para uso en directo con voces. Me imagino que no tendré ningún problema para usarlo con el Shure SM58, Shure Beta 58A (inalámbrico) y el Shure SM58 con sistema PGX (inalámbrico).

Tengo ta solo un par de dudas:
1- ¿Para utilizarlo con una señal balanceado debería construir dos?
2- ¿en lugar de hacer una fuente de alimentación se podría utilizar la alimentación Phantom de la propia mesa de sonido?


----------



## zauber77 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hola !! Bueno realmente no es mucho lo que conozco de electrónica, pero intuyo que no tendré problema en conectarlo a un ShurePG48, puesto que es un micrófono dinámico, cierto?

saludos !!

Luiz !!


----------



## faldasuritorco2 (Jul 5, 2010)

hola amigos estoy tratando de armar un compresor con tda7284 de un circuito que levante de la red, veo que este no tiene regulacion de ganancia de comprecion , solo regula la salida. mi pregunta es si se puede regular la comprecion


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 5, 2010)

Mira este, es mas versátil *NE570*


----------



## faldasuritorco2 (Jul 5, 2010)

gracias colega voy a provarlo


----------



## Zet@ (Jul 28, 2010)

Saludos Tupolev!!!
Una pregunta, vos conseguis el ssm2166? porque yo no lo puedo consiguir en ningun lado.
SAbes de alguna casa responsable en la que pueda conseguir este IC?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 28, 2010)

Zet@ dijo:


> Una pregunta, vos conseguis el ssm2166? porque yo no lo puedo consiguir en ningun lado......


Tupolev te puede decir donde conseguirlo en *España*, si no quieres ir hasta allá (España) averigua con esta gente que dice tenerlo:
http://www.dicomse.com.ar/


----------



## Imzas (Ago 4, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tupolev te puede decir donde conseguirlo en *España*, si no quieres ir hasta allá (España) averigua con esta gente que dice tenerlo:
> http://www.dicomse.com.ar/


Gracias Fogonazo, ya envié un mal a dicomse para cotizar el susodicho intagrado. Abrazos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2010)

jazminrojo dijo:


> Gracias Fogonazo, ya envié un mal a dicomse para cotizar el susodicho intagrado. Abrazos.


De nada.
Esta otra gente también dice tenerlo a U$ 8,10
http://www.elkonet.com/iweb/index.php


----------



## Selkir (Ago 4, 2010)

Tupolev, ¿donde se puede conseguir en España ese integrado?


----------



## malesi (Ago 5, 2010)

Selkir dijo:


> Tupolev, ¿donde se puede conseguir en España ese integrado?



Hola
Aquí lo tienes:
http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/...d=searchProducts&searchTerm=SSM2166&x=18&y=19

Saludos


----------



## Selkir (Ago 5, 2010)

Muchas gracias Malesi.
La única pega para mi ahora es que el integrado  SMD y aun no he tocado mucho este tipo de encapsulado, pero bueno, investigaremos un poco para no fastidiarla jeje
¿No sabéis si existe en el otro formato, como inserción?


----------



## ahernandezcastro (May 11, 2011)

hola alguien me podria decir si este circuito de compresor de audio lo puedo implementa en amp que estoy contruyendi para mi bajo electrico?....gracias


----------



## crimson (May 11, 2011)

Hola ahernandezcastro, bienvenido al foro, yo te recomendaría éste:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/limitador-volumen-proteger-potencias-18344/
Hace mucho que los armo y no tenés ninguna distorsión, lo ponés entre la salida del pre y la entrada de la potencia. Saludos C


----------



## diegoda (Ago 14, 2014)

hola buenas tardes se que es medio viejito el tema pero queria preguntar si en ves de slider lineales o potes lineales les pongo algoritmicos (2) al tener ganancia como esta este circuito con el tema de ruidos agradesco muchisimo su ayuda


----------



## mkippke (Nov 12, 2014)

Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro. Escribo para consultar acerca del circuito publicado hace ya un tiempo. Resulta que quiero adaptar la señal de un micrófono de karaoke para utilizarla en un ADC, por lo tanto necesito un circuito que mantenga la tensión de salida constante ante cambios en el tono de voz o en la proximidad del hablante. 
Probé el circuito propuesto en PsPice. A la entrada empleo una fuente de tensión senoidal (simulando ser el microfono), pero cuando pruebo con dos valores distintos de tensión (precisamente 50mV y 100mv), a la salida obtengo dos valores muy distintos. ¿Alguien podría explicarme como es el funcionamiento del circuito, de forma que pueda buscar si cometí algún error en el diseño? 
Saludos!


----------



## crimson (Nov 12, 2014)

Hola mkippke, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Fijate de leer estos temas, donde ya hemos discutido sobre ese tópico:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/limitador-volumen-proteger-potencias-18344/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/compresor-audio-sencillo-105992/#post906582
Saludos C


----------



## Potrosound (May 30, 2019)

buenas tardes a todo el foro. Podria alguien por favor mirar el esquema adjunto y comentar si es algun tipo de limitador de audio?
Gracias de antemano. Cordial saludo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 31, 2019)

Si lo es y muy ingenioso y versátil.
Un saludo.


----------



## Potrosound (May 31, 2019)

muchas gracias. Lo fabricarè y comentarè aqui que tal funciona...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2019)

Potrosound dijo:


> muchas gracias. Lo fabricarè y comentarè aqui que tal funciona...


¿ Y por que no mejor armas alguno de los limitadores descritos en el Foro ya probados y comprobados ?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 31, 2019)

Además de lo que dice Fogonazo, que en el foro hay muchos comprobados, no vas a encontrar en el mercado el componente que es un LED y una LDR integrada.......el MCD-521-H.
Anyone try building the MCD-521-H Compressor?
Un saludo.


----------



## Potrosound (May 31, 2019)

Muchas gracias a todos por sus opiniones. Tengo un problema con el limitador que posteò crimson, me funcionò una ocasion y la verdad me gustò mucho su desempeño, pero algo pasò despuès con mi limitador-el de crimson vaya- que ya no lo pude hacer funcionar mas que una ocasiòn. Debo decir que estoy usando bc546 y bc556 en vez de bc548 y bc558 como marca el esquema. Es posible que sean los transistores, que no son exactamente los que debe llevar segùn el esquema, los causantes que me funcionò,digamos, intermitentemente? un rato si y al apagar el equipo y volverlo a encender ya no funcionò. Usè el pcb de crimson y seguro estoy de haberlo hecho bien, pero bueno, `solo me resta conseguir los transistores 548-558 y hacer otra prueba. Esa es la causa que busco alternativas. Agrego que ayer fabriquè èste pequeño circuito (adjunto imagen). Comprè un par de LDRs y unos leds y funcionò muy bien, aunque no es lo que busco hacer. Saludos amigos y muchas gracias.

buen dia, construi el circuito que publiquè en el primer post y les comento: funciona, pero tiene una muy alta distorsion. Con un led y un LDR hice la pieza para probar el circuito, el cual presenta una muy alta ganancia limpia sin activar el circuito que limita, pero al activar el circuito limitador presenta una muy alta distorsion. Creo que seguirè buscando la razon de que a veces no me funciona el limitador de Crimson, pues ayer despues del estrepitoso fracaso con el circuito de este post, conectè de nuevo el limitador de Crimson y ohhh sorpresa, funciono!!! Asi que algo estoy haciendo mal aqui yo. Saludos al todo el foro. Mil gracias amigos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2019)

​El esquema parece correcto, pero los valores no me gustan.
Las 2 etapas están configuradas con una ganancia muy alta, lo que eventualmente lleva al recorte, sobre todo con la baja tensión de alimentación *(±9V)*
Habría que recalcular todo.

Así y todo seguirá teniendo cosas que no me gustan


----------



## Potrosound (Jun 2, 2019)

Gracias por su comentario Fogonazo, reduje en un segundo intento la resistencia de 3 Megaohms a 1 Megaohm y siguiò igual altisima la ganancia y la distorsion muy alta al empezar a limitar, cosa que si hace, pero con las consecuencias ya comentadas. Pensaba experimentar un poco mas con los valores de las resistencias, pero quizà sera mejor encontrar lo que tengo mal con el limitador posteado por Crimson. Aparte me gusta mas que sea
fijo el umbral de limitacion. Muchas gracias y buenas noches...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 2, 2019)

Potrosound dijo:


> Gracias por su comentario Fogonazo, reduje en un segundo intento la resistencia de 3 Megaohms a 1 Megaohm y siguiò igual altisima la ganancia y la distorsion muy alta al empezar a limitar, cosa que si hace, pero con las consecuencias ya comentadas. Pensaba experimentar un poco mas con los valores de las resistencias, pero quizà sera mejor encontrar lo que tengo mal con el limitador posteado por Crimson. Aparte me gusta mas que sea
> fijo el umbral de limitacion. Muchas gracias y buenas noches...


Hola a todos , caro Don Potrosound puedes bajar al azar mas aun ese resistor de 1M ( ese entre pinos  1 y 2 del 4558) hasta que nomas distorcione  lo sinal original.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 2, 2019)

Yo bajaria la que esta entre los terminale 6 y 7, por que la otra debe ser dependiente del valor de la LDR


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 2, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo bajaria la que esta entre los terminale 6 y 7, por que la otra debe ser dependiente del valor de la LDR


Hummmm ,creo  no serias una buena onda porque ese paso es lo responsable por la ganancia dela realimentación que controla lo gaño del premero paso , bajar ese gaño seguramente aumentaria aun mas la distorción en lo premero paso por eceso de gaño.
Att,
Daniel Lopes..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 2, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hummmm ,creo  no serias una buena onda porque ese paso es lo responsable por la ganancia dela realimentación que controla lo gaño del premero paso , bajar ese gaño seguramente aumentaria aun mas la distorción en lo premero paso por eceso de gaño.


Ok, pero reducir la resistencia de realimentacion en el primer paso va a alterar la curva de respuesta de la ldr por que esta en paralelo.
Voy a tratar de conseguir el datasheet de ese dispositivo para ver las caracteristicas, pero el doble lazo de realimentacion queda afectado por los cambios en cualquier seccion.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 2, 2019)

Hoja de datos del *MCD521*, aunque *NO *contribuye mucho


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 2, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ok, pero reducir la resistencia de realimentacion en el primer paso va a alterar la curva de respuesta de la ldr por que esta en paralelo.
> Voy a tratar de conseguir el datasheet de ese dispositivo para ver las caracteristicas, pero el doble lazo de realimentacion queda afectado por los cambios en cualquier seccion.


Si de acuerdo Don Zoidberg  entonses, ? y que tal canbiar lo valor del resistor de entrada (56K) para un valor major ?.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Potrosound (Jun 2, 2019)

Muchas gracias a todos, voy a continuar experimentando un poco mas con el circuito de acuerdo a sus amables comentarios, probarè algun otro LDR
con otro valor resistivo y asi. Es bastante simple el circuito y seria genial conseguir que funcionara aceptablemente bien. Tambien subirè a + y - 12 la alimentacion del circuito. Por cierto el led que aparece cerca dela resistencia de 2k2 no enciende en ningun momento, Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jun 2, 2019)

Mirando atentamente el circuito, que es más simple que el mecanismo de un botijo (aparato usado en España para beber agua fresca), las cosas son más sencillas de lo que parece....
El segundo operacional se usa EXCLUSIVAMENTE para dar más intensidad al LED que ataca a la LDR; a mayor señal, más luce.....con el potenciómetro de 50 K se regula (ampliamente) su rango de trabajo, pero habría que calcular el mismo.
El primer operacional trata la señal y varía su ganancia (ver fórmulas de ganancia de un amplificador operacional con esa configuración) de acuerdo con las variaciones de resistencia de la LDR, que lo hará de acuerdo con la luz que reciba del led, limitando la amplificación con los excesos de señal.
El comportamiento del limitador ante la variación de señal, será de acuerdo con el valor que tome la LDR en Ohmnios al recibir la luz (éste valor lo desconoces y tendrás que obtenerlo experimentalmente) así como del comportamiento lineal o no de la misma , ver figura 5 de éste link Mediciones Industriales: Fotoresistencia (LDR)
Si no se comporta linealmente la LDR ( que es lo deseable ya que a más luz más resistencia o viceversa y ésta característica de linealidad proporcional a la luz que recibe es la que "suaviza" linealmente la señal de audio) puede suceder que en vez de limitar la señal, la "destroce".
En fin, pruebas y mediciones hasta dar con la solución. Eso sí, cuando en mi primer post comenté que era versátil, me refería a que con los potenciómetros se abre la posibilidad de compensar la señal y su tratamiento.
Un saludo.
P.D.: Para culturilla general de las LDR
https://www.electan.com/datasheets/cebek/CE-C2795.pdf
https://www.sparkfun.com/datasheets/Sensors/Imaging/SEN-09088-datasheet.pdf


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 2, 2019)

Veamos:
Gracias al datasheet que subió Fogo, la resistencia de la LDR varia entre 1K y 3M, que con la R en paralelo variará entre 1K y 1.5M y la ganancia estará comprendida entre 0.018 y 27...que son valores razonables.
La segunda etapa tiene una ganancia fija en 100, lo que no es tan malo por que hay que excitar el LED del MCD521. La resistencia de 2K2 me parece medio grande por que a lo sumo puede excitarlo con 3 o 4 mA y los valores de referencia son mas altos.
Por ultimo, el LED que esta "suelto" solo enciende con tensiones negativas de salida por que el MCD solo trabaja con los picos positivos


----------



## Potrosound (Jun 2, 2019)

Aquí el pequeño artilugio...agradezco mucho sus amables comentarios. Pronto hago algo más de experimentación, incluso probar distintos valores de LDRs y tratar de hacerlos más en forma con distintos LEDs..gracias por los pdfs...aprendí algo más de todos ustedes este día. Muchas gracias.


----------



## plarenas (Jun 4, 2019)

este compresor hice como 3 para guitarra y anda muy bien probado al 100% por si te interesa adjunto los archivos para eagle 

pd: si no les gusta el diseño de la placa simplemente la modifican o no la realicen


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 4, 2019)

plarenas dijo:


> este compresor hice como 3 para guitarra y anda muy bien probado al 100% por si te interesa adjunto los archivos para eagle
> 
> pd: si no les gusta el diseño de la placa simplemente la modifican o no la realicen


Hola caro Don planeras , se no for de muchas molestias podrias subir lo diagrama esquemactico de tu conpresor en PDF?.
No logro abrir las estenciones arriba.
!Muchas gracias de antemano!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## plarenas (Jun 4, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don planeras , se no for de muchas molestias podrias subir lo diagrama esquemactico de tu conpresor en PDF?.
> No logro abrir las estenciones arriba.
> !Muchas gracias de antemano!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Puedes bajar el eagle cad  soft con la versión gratuita puedes abrirlo y modificar, si no mañana lo subo en PDF


----------



## Potrosound (Jun 4, 2019)

Muchas gracias plarenas, yo tambien esperarè ese pdf del esquemàtico. Cordial saludo.


----------



## plarenas (Jun 5, 2019)

bueno aca les dejo el original que no recuerdo donde lo consegui y el que fabrique porque no me gusto la placa original bueno hay esta para que usen el que estimen conveniente.
ah algo importante es usar en el optico un vactrol dejo la imagen


----------



## Potrosound (Jun 5, 2019)

Muchas gracias amigo plarenas. Lo dificil es conseguir el vactrol. Creo verè si manejan algo parecido en mouser.


----------



## plarenas (Jun 6, 2019)

con paciencia y algunas modificaciones supongo se podria hacer artesanal con un LDR y un led, me parece que vi algo asi, por mi parte compre varios vactrol no recuerdo la serie porque asi me lo pidio mi cliente.


----------



## Potrosound (Jun 6, 2019)

Plarenas, es como pienso experimentar un poco, fabricando algunos artesanalmente,diferentes leds, distancia entre ldr y led, variacion de resistores del circuito etc.
Por otra parte, me encontre este circuito, parecido, mas no igual. A ver que opinion les merece. Muchas gracias.


----------



## albatros1 (Abr 23, 2020)

Hola tupolev,me gustaria que me informaras sobre el compresor limitador ya que he visto varios esquemas pero el que expones lo veo mas completo y sencillo.Mi intencion es utilizarlo en una emisora cb,hay varias paginas donde se supone que va bien,pero ante la duda quisiera que me informaras de los resultados y tamaño del pcb si lo llegastes a realizar.Al proyecto que me refiero es el que expongo de esta web,no se si este mismo funcionaria para un transmisor.


			https://qsl.net/yo6pir/ssm.html
		

  Un saludo


----------



## cesman castillo (Jun 3, 2020)

Plarenas fueras tan amable de poder dar el diagrama del compresor que isiste para guitarra voy agradecer tu fineza ya que yo no cuento con ese programa eagle y me gustaría hacerlo ya que solo cuento con el programa PCWizard


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 3, 2020)

cesman castillo dijo:


> Plarenas fueras tan amable de poder dar el diagrama del compresor que isiste para guitarra voy agradecer tu fineza ya que yo no cuento con ese programa eagle y me gustaría hacerlo ya que solo cuento con el programa PCWizard



¿ Estos diagramas que son ? 



plarenas dijo:


> bueno aca les dejo el original que no recuerdo donde lo consegui y el que fabrique porque no me gusto la placa original bueno hay esta para que usen el que estimen conveniente.
> ah algo importante es usar en el optico un vactrol dejo la imagen Ver el archivo adjunto 179445Ver el archivo adjunto 179444


----------

